# When your dog POUTS....



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Ok, so I have read that dogs can't reason and they aren't VINDICITIVE... but what happens when they POUT over something?

Jazz is 8 months old and I wanted her to wear a collar or harness ALL the time(so I can do the string training since she has run out the front door).... I put it on her (taking great care that it is lightweight and appropriate for her size) and all she does is sit and POUT about it... she refuses to eat, play, come when called, etc... She will exile herself to her kennel for hours on end when she has the collar on.... as soon as the collar comes off, she is bouncing around, playing, eating, happy, etc.

I didn't think it was a big deal but she went almost 24 hours without EATING because she was POUTING... and it is POUTING... She refuses to look at me, give me kisses, ANYTHING..... 

And by golly she apparently knows how to push my buttons.... cause it does make me feel bad, but I am not the one who usually takes off the collar... but I do miss my playful, loving puppy.... this TEENAGE pouting puppy is less than adorable!!! 

My question is, is this a normal occurrence in dogs when you are teaching something new???? She will get over it, right??? And I am putting WAY TOO MUCH human emotion into the situation and the guilt is totally unnecessary, RIGHT?????????

Come on and tell me what you think,,,,,,,, this is a hot topic at our house right now and I want to hear other people's opinions.....


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

sounds to me that she's relating the harness or collar to something negative, and by feeling like you've done something to cause her to "pout" just exacerbated the situation. it may difficult to retrain her to think of the harness or collar as a positive thing.
I think the dogs can reason to a point(if I sit Iget a treat!) and do understand some consequense if they didn't they wouldn't learn from mistakes, but they dont pout.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Jazz will get over this, it just feels different and she knows how to get your family's sympathy. Wearing a collar is non-negotiable with our dogs. She needs to have tags on that collar too. That will be more entertainment for you to cope with. As long as it fits, ignore her pouting (not that I believe dogs pout but sure seems like it sometimes).

What kind of dog is she? Sounds like a smart one.

Peg


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh yes they do pout! If any of us get onto our you pit mix he will run to the house and sit on the porch until you let him in. Then he will go upstairs and not come down for a few hours. 

I have had him lay on the love seat facing away from us and totally ignore us for hours.


----------



## Ugly Cowboy (Aug 14, 2008)

I've had 'em do that before... It may sound harsh, but let her wear it til she gets over it, don't pet her, talk to her, look at her, etc, basically ignore her til she learns that she aint gonna get any attention actin like a "brat," when she stops poutin though, praise the heck out of her. They are smart enuff to know how to get there way and get attention... When they learn that they only get it when there bein "good," they'll usually come around pretty fast. Kinda like a 2 year old sometimes LOL.


----------



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Sorry that made me laugh. My dog does exactly this same thing when we put the shocker collar on her. She has associated it with her being bad, and so she thinks the collar itself means she's bad. Not just when we use it. I just ignore her pouting and she gets over it. But you could definitely try improving her association, ie collar = treats & praise.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Some breeds definitely pout more than others! My shepherd never pouts, just tries harder. I fostered a Basset Hound that had pouting down to an art form. Sad dog eyes, shivering, refusing food or treats... oh, the humanity! 

Just put the collar on her, tell her she's a good girl, then go about business as usual. If she pouts, ignore her and let her pout. She'll get over it, and when she does, make with the happy funtime treat play routine! If she learns she can manipulate you by pouting, you have a real problem on your hands!


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Talk about giving them human emotions...

My 7 year old mix(Skipper) cannot take the walks we used to take because of a knee injury but she still wants to hop in the back of the car when I open the back. Now we have a puppy we take so I make sure to load the puppy up when Skipper is not looking. The looks she gives me when we pull out of the drive kills me. 

It is hard for Skipper to get up sometimes and it is so sweet that anytime I am outside working if I look at her she gets up and comes to see me. Isn't that sweet. 

I make sure to fuss over Skipper first when I come outside and she 
seems to enjoy that. She also sees the puppy come in at night because 
I am keeping her in the laundry room at night. I go to great lengths to be sure
Skipper doesn't see the puppy come inside.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh this is CLASSIC stuff!! 

Jazz woke up this morning full of energy, love and kisses..... came out of her kennel full tilt, made her morning kissy rounds, raced across the floor.... stopped, scratched her neck and looked at me like "Dang, I STILL have this stinking collar on!!!" She sat down on the rug and then proceeded to go lay in her bed for the remainder of the day (all 10 hours) POUTING!!! She wouldn't look at me, come to me... etc... and I IGNORED HER ALL DAY!!! 

But for those who witnessed her moment of "forgetfulness" it was hilarious!! 

No more guilt feelings for me... I think of when DD12 hated being strapped into her car seat....tears, bawling, begging.... too bad... SAFETY first..... That's how I will treat this with Jazz.... she gets her license next week so that will come with another pout, I am sure!

But for clarification I wanted to say, she has a harness that she wears out when we go for walks.... THERE IS NO POUTING when I pull out the walk harness...there is no pouting when I put on her coat and harness EVER.... She is accustomed to wearing one out in public, just not at home in the house.... 

Aren't pets just hilarious????!!


----------



## Doggy Mommy (Aug 8, 2020)

Looked my problem up and found this blog so decided to join. My dog pouts. Right now the biggest pout is when someone farts or even pretends and makes a noise that sounds like one. He immediately runs to the bedroom to his bed giving you dirty looks all the way. At first we thought it was funny, but now it is annoying as this morning, just the smell with no noise made him run to the other room. Sometimes he stays there for hours. He also pouts when he has to wear the barking collar. Any suggestions?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

He will get over it. Stop reacting positively or negatively. You are the pack leader. They must learn to submit to whatever is required. Just exist until he complies. It may be a long road since he learned from the funny early on. Good luck.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Our dog is the master of pouting and sad eyes and pointy to what he wants eyes. I usually ignore it, but sometimes it gets me.


----------

